# Little things you notice as a black guy



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2008)

So I noticed some things at work today and just figured I'd do a thread on it to get the thoughts of others. If this kind of thing isn't appropriate I apologize in advance, race issues seem to scare some mods in some places regardless of how harmless it is. These are just things that happen at least once a day to me.

I always get compliments by white customers who seem to be surprised that I can speak english. Most ask where I'm from, assuming I can't be a Baltimore native. There are other things said along those lines but that's always the opening question. Insulting yes, but you learn to just ignore it. They also love the fact that my pants stay on my ass and I don't have 53 gold teeth in my mouth. Yes..they let me know that often.

I had a customer ask me for another employee that worked there. She didn't know his name and tried describing him, using everything she could (which was still vague), gave me his name (Which was mike, but we have two Mikes in that department), all this without mentioning his race. I listened for it, figuring she'd either avoid it or run out of meaningless description. Finally I had to ask if he was white or black and she acted as if she hadn't really noticed. How could you not? C'mon now. It's not offensive to describe someone as "white" or "black". I swear I won't call the NAACP..this time... People try not to say the word "black" and some actually whisper it when speaking to me. I believe they think if they say it loudly, the other blacks will think I'm being attacked, triggering the instinct to protect the pack and they'll be mauled. I dunno

I'm often requested by the, of course white, Loss Prevention (makeshift security) guys to approach a customer who may be stealing, because of course they won't. Mind you, this isn't my job and I'm not supposed to, yet I'm a 6'+ 250+lb black guy, so that's good enough. I thought it was just coincidence, yet they ask me all the time, or other guys who work there who fit that description..NEVER anyone under 6'...NEVER anyone white. And if they can't get us to do it? The thief never gets approached. Apparently nothing intimidates like a large black man, what would that store do without us?

Speaking of which, we have "power hours" in the store where we're supposed to help customers during certain peak hours. This is also timed around the time we get a heavy flow of senior citizens. We're usually called or assigned to customers who need help, leading them around the store..yadda yadda. What do I always get? The old black customers. Why's that? Because as it was explained "we don't want to intimidate or make the...other...customers feel uncomfortable". In other words I frighten old white people and they don't want to go down aisles with me because I just may kill them for crack money or whatever it is they think I'm after.

There are other things..but I'll stop there for now. Is this an angered thread? Hell no..so don't take it as such, just some things I've noticed at my job. Others can chime in with related stories or whatever, it'd be nice to know if this is happens elsewhere. This isn't just related to my job, things like this happen often, it's a common occurance.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah I hate that, I'm don't avoid color issues around people. Although I usually say dark or light skin tone because I've never met a fully whit or black person so I find it a bit strange to say it like that.

I tend to say "n.gga please!" a lot too... being a white guy that tends to get some weird looks if I say it in public. I just like the phrase and I fail to see how it's disrespectful just because of my skin color.

LOL, a 6' 250 pound man would intimidate most people. I don't know if that is racially motivated or not. I've noticed older people light or dark skinned tend to be more likely to be racist I'm not sure why but it just seems to be that way. I can kind of understand why they would do that even though it may not be politically correct.

I have a lot of friends that have emigrated from Africa and they say they notice it too. So even though I don't notice it here in Minnesota I can't really dismiss it. Although I've sometimes wondered if it's because they don't speak English as well as some people.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 30, 2008)

Im not black, but i notice the whole race issue. Ive spoken to a few people at my old bottleshop about where they're from etc.. and when i mention that im half russian, you can basically _see_ them recoil... 

Its not something i find angering or anything, rather amusing 

Tbh it gives me the shits when they completely ignore race. I dont think of a perfect society being 'colour blind' (no heed paid to different ethnicity/skin colour), but rather one where said differences are openly accepted, admitted, and embraced for exactly what they are.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2008)

What I hate? The term "African-American"


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Im not black, but i notice the whole race issue. Ive spoken to a few people at my old bottleshop about where they're from etc.. and when i mention that im half russian, you can basically _see_ them recoil...
> 
> Its not something i find angering or anything, rather amusing
> 
> Tbh it gives me the shits when they completely ignore race. I dont think of a perfect society being 'colour blind' (no heed paid to different ethnicity/skin colour), but rather one where said differences are openly accepted, admitted, and embraced for exactly what they are.



That's what annoys me. I think people try so hard to ignore race that they end up being insulting. You're also ignoring their culture and background. It's nice that race isn't a hang up (which it actually is because they make a big deal out of it not making a big deal out of it) but you need to respect the background of others. And of course you notice someone's race. It's one of, if not, the first thing you notice when you see someone..it's the most obvious thing, especially when they're a different race than you. Doesn't make you racist, just a person with sight and a working brain.
And yes..I HATE THE TERM AFRICAN AMERICAN. I'm NOT african..and no member of my family is unless we're talking hundreds of years, and even then that can't really be traced. What are people who come here FROM Africa then? What if they're white people who came from Africa? They do exist. I always think of it as a nice way for people to say Black. We have a problem in America with making words bigger and more vague to escape whatever unpleasantries come with the word.

Shell Shock= Post Traumatic Stress Disorder
Old= Senior Citizen
Crippled= Persons With Special Needs
Janitor= Sanitation Engineer
Blacks= African Americans


----------



## silentrage (Dec 30, 2008)

Well my "WTB Sight and working brain" shirt should sell like hot cakes wrapped with keeley hazzel then.


----------



## errnestoo (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea im Puerto Rican and I get that same "oh you speak so well" all the time...been getting it since I was little. Its like, wow, is a PR kid not allowed to read the economist and foreign affairs at 14? Like, holy shit he doesn't talk like an ignorant thug! Really, thanks for assuming my people are ignorant.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 30, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> That's what annoys me. I think people try so hard to ignore race that they end up being insulting. You're also ignoring their culture and background. It's nice that race isn't a hang up (which it actually is because they make a big deal out of it not making a big deal out of it) but you need to respect the background of others. And of course you notice someone's race. It's one of, if not, the first thing you notice when you see someone..it's the most obvious thing, especially when they're a different race than you. Doesn't make you racist, just a person with sight and a working brain.



 Definitely. It's like you wouldn't walk up to someone and ignore what gender they are, you're going to notice. By deliberately avoiding identifying someone's racial background (a.k.a. "The black guy", "That asian dude over there", "That white chick") it's like you're implying there's something wrong with them and that they should be ashamed of being different, which is _absolutely not_ the case.


----------



## porkchop (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm a white redneck dude from tennessee. The accent, farmer tan, the works. My wife is a dark skinned black woman. We get it from both sides. Sometimes people don't even get that we're a couple when we're out together. I just correct them ... gently ... at first ...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2008)

porkchop said:


> I'm a white redneck dude from tennessee. The accent, farmer tan, the works. My wife is a dark skinned black woman. We get it from both sides. Sometimes people don't even get that we're a couple when we're out together. I just correct them ... gently ... at first ...



HOW DARE YOU SOIL OUR WOMEN! OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!!.....sadly some people feel that way. I hear it often at my job. There seems to be a large concentration of interacial couples in the area where I work as it's a melting pot for different groups of people. And there are always comments from both sides when such couples, and their children, come to the store. Actually people are more offended by interracial couples than the gay couples that are always in the store. No one says anything about them...well not often. But that's a thread for another time


----------



## porkchop (Dec 30, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> HOW DARE YOU SOIL OUR WOMEN! OFF WITH YOUR HEAD!!!!.....sadly some people feel that way. I hear it often at my job. There seems to be a large concentration of interacial couples in the area where I work as it's a melting pot for different groups of people. And there are always comments from both sides when such couples, and their children, come to the store.



Hey man, she was soiled when I got her!

Yeah, the people who need to make a stupid comment under their breaths don't bother me. I pity the gutless, I don't hate them. Imagine how much it must suck to have to live wirh those blinders on.


----------



## Regor (Dec 30, 2008)

Drakkar, I love you dude! 

I, personally, don't give a shit, and I'ma call a black guy a black guy. You're black. That's what its been forever. And I'ma say it. 

But I have to say, I'm with your boss about a 6'+ 250lb black guy being intimidating. Even a 6'+ 250lbs white guy is intimidating. But race being what it is, the black thing can be an 'advantage' when dealing with thiefs. Is it racism? Or is it just good business practice? You decide. (I'd make you do it too).


As for not scaring old white people, again, racism or good business practice? Hard to say.

Next time that shit happens, use it to your advantage  Tell them "Hey, you know what? If this stuff keeps happening, I'm going to have to do one of two things... either ask for a pay increase because of all these extra tasks that aren't part of my job duties, or complain to human resources that the only reason I get these extra job duties is because I'm *black*." _Then_ see what they say


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 30, 2008)

Regor said:


> Drakkar, I love you dude!
> 
> I, personally, don't give a shit, and I'ma call a black guy a black guy. You're black. That's what its been forever. And I'ma say it.
> 
> ...



You have a point. Hell..giant black guys scare the shit out of me sometimes (I live around the same area the Baltimore Ravens do and I see them regularly. If you think I'm big...my god...). And given these geezers are old enough to remember having someone like me serve them lemonade on their plantation on a hot day, I suppose it works in the interest of both of us to assign me to someone else


----------



## Regor (Dec 30, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> You have a point. Hell..giant black guys scare the shit out of me sometimes (I live around the same area the Baltimore Ravens do and I see them regularly. If you think I'm big...my god...). And given these geezers are old enough to remember having someone like me serve them lemonade on their plantation on a hot day, I suppose it works in the interest of both of us to assign me to someone else



Not sure I'd go so far as to say the whole plantation thing... but big black guys are definately intimidating. No matter how old you are


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

Regor said:


> Not sure I'd go so far as to say the whole plantation thing... but big black guys are definately intimidating. No matter how old you are



A joke clearly, but still...old people have a habit of saying what they want regardless of whether or not it's something that should be said. So it's probably best it's the way it is.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2008)

I think big peopel are generally intimidating, a chinese friend of mine whos like 6.2 and 180 poundish is always considered to be "agressive" and "mean" by people before they meet him. Its hilarious because he _never_ fights or is mean to anybody ever. You could call him whatever you want and he would just shrug it off and walk away


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 31, 2008)

You know a Chinese guy who's 6'2" and 180lb? Well fuck me sideways, I live in China and I've never seen a guy like that.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 31, 2008)

Haha, she was scared to say that he was black! 

I never understood why my fellow white people are scared to talk about race. I guess I was just lucky to grow up with black, white and Hispanic friends.

My best friend in second grade even took me to a family reunion with him, talk about a crash course in black culture. lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

My bassist wanted me to come to his thanksgiving dinner. I couldn't help but wonder how that would have went. I didn't go due to other things happening, but for some reason, one I can't really explain myself, I keep feeling like it's best I didn't go. Awkwardness maybe? However if I'd taken him to a family gathering of mine it would have been comical to say the least. He seems to be a bit afraid of strange black people and my family is as strange as it can get


----------



## daybean (Dec 31, 2008)

im hipanic and live in south, deep south texas and I always get from winter texans "do you speak english?". it is very rude so i just lie and tell them "no" and walk away . i know you must get more of this type of bullshit, just thought i would share a little of what i get sometimes.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

daybean said:


> im hipanic and live in south, deep south texas and I always get from winter texans "do you speak english?". it is very rude so i just lie and tell them "no" and walk away . i know you must get more of this type of bullshit, just thought i would share a little of what i get sometimes.



Lol..some people at my job do that. When asked if they speak english they say "no" to avoid being bothered. I was once asked if I spoke english. The sad thing is my exact words were "Not really..but if you bear with me I'll try to do the best rendition I can" and he said "No..nevermind. I'll ask someone else if you can't"


----------



## sami (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I'm half mescan/half asian. Living in Austin is great because there's just so many mixed races everywhere. The only real problem I have is being approached by another Mexican who starts speaking to me in Spanish thinking I'm going to understand him.

I sometimes reply by spelling out the word "socks" to them just to see them turn their head like a dog: "Es o si que es?" they repeat back.

Otherwise when I give out my email address to a customer at work (I do server tech support) I'm more often told they're suprised I don't have a Texas accent rather than having a long last hispanic name.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

sami said:


> I sometimes reply by spelling out the word "socks" to them just to see them turn their head like a dog: "Es o si que es?" they repeat back.



Well..it's adorable when dogs do it. I guess it doesn't have the same effect on a human...I'll have to try that and see


----------



## sami (Dec 31, 2008)

wow, I didn't know Joe Satriani was black?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

sami said:


> wow, I didn't know Joe Satriani was black?



 Photoshop is a bitch ain't it?


----------



## sami (Dec 31, 2008)

ahahahahaha!!!

I wonder how long it'll take us humans to all end up having the same color skin from our races mixing so much. I consider that a future step of human race evolution that we have yet to achieve. Only then will all the unpolitically-correct-racism vanish.


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2008)

errnestoo said:


> Really, thanks for assuming *my people *are ignorant.



I know what you mean but arent 'your people' every other american? (unless your passport doesnt say United States on it, in which case ignore this)

Racism is alive and well in the UK as well like has allready been stated its most prevelant in old people but id say more focused on Asian communities here.

What i dont like though is that the said communities will complain about being the target of racial abuse but will refuse to fully integrate into society. 

Eg its very uncommon to see a multi racial group of guys walking down the road but its very common to see a group of all Asian guys or all white guys.

Forming 'sub communities' IMO does nothing other than fuel prejudice.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

Nick said:


> I know what you mean but arent 'your people' every other american?
> 
> Racism is alive and well in the UK as well like has allready been stated its most prevelant in old people but id say more focused on Asian communities here.
> 
> ...



That's normal. Of course you hang around your own kind. It's not rejecting society. It's having a network of likeminded people behind you. In, say, a school setting, in a class that's predominantly white, the few black people will stick together, why? It's a little easier and you want to help eachother out more. There's familiarity there.. a common background. Doesn't mean the black group is against the white people in the class or vice versa. Asians aren't trying to stand out, they're standing together, there's a difference. I get what you're saying but I think you're seeing it a little one sided. Obviously you understand those from your own culture more, especially in racially awkward settings.


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2008)

I dunno, i guess i agree but at the same time if i was a white guy thrown into a group with 3 other white guys and 15 black guys. i wouldnt make an attempt to form a social group with the white guys any more or less than i would with the black guys.

I've been in that situation and race wasnt a factor at all.

I can understand if people from another culture or race who move to a different country sticking together, that is as you say, totally natural. But when you have 3rd generation kids who have UK passports forming race based groups in school something is amiss i feel. 

If they feel they should be sticking to 'their people' then their people are everyone in the uk because thats their nationality.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm not even sure why people identify certain phenotypes and label them a racial group. I mean there is probably more variability within the groups than between them. Seems bizarre... I really have no idea where I'm going with this...

I like interracial couples... I would rather date someone outside my "race" or ethnicity than within. It's less boring.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 31, 2008)

At least she didn't come in and say "Boy, where's that other coloured fella that works here?" 

I hear a lot of racist jokes around here, but they're just jokes. I've never actually seen a lot of what you're talking about. I'm sure Canada is probably a bit more tolerant


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> At least she didn't come in and say "Boy, where's that other coloured fella that works here?"
> 
> I hear a lot of racist jokes around here, but they're just jokes. I've never actually seen a lot of what you're talking about. I'm sure Canada is probably a bit more tolerant



Now that actually would have been funny. Especially if she brought some banjo music to play in the background. I can imagine that Canada's more tolerant than the USA..this is the USA we're talking about.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now that actually would have been funny. Especially if she brought some banjo music to play in the background. I can imagine that Canada's more tolerant than the USA..this is the USA we're talking about.



Yeah, Canadia is pretty wonderful. We have meese and maple syrup.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 31, 2008)

And Asian chicks


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 31, 2008)

We have a guy that I work with that thinks that every white person is out to get him. I tried telling him that he is just being paranoid, and it's not like that here. One time he even brought up the slavery issues his family had to deal with and basically tried blaming it on my ancestor's. I told him that his family had been in the U.S longer than mine has been. My Grandparents came from Scotland and Ireland when they were in their 20's.
I never judge anyone by their skin color.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 31, 2008)

That guy is just being a douche. Tell him to take that race card and shove it up his ass.

My friend was in line at the grocery store one time and she was in the 8 items or less line, and there was 2 black ladies ahead of her with a big cart full of shit. She asked them to go to another line since they clearly didn't qualify. They said "Okay, but you don't need to be all racist about it". So my friend gets pissed and says "Look, I didn't call you a n****r, I just asked you to get in the right line!" 

Moral of the story, white people can be racist, but black people, or anyone using that kind of thing as an excuse to be a douche, is, well, a douche.


----------



## MelonSnapple (Dec 31, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> You know a Chinese guy who's 6'2" and 180lb? Well fuck me sideways, I live in China and I've never seen a guy like that.


I know a Korean guy like that


----------



## sami (Dec 31, 2008)

Nick said:


> I dunno, i guess i agree but at the same time if i was a white guy thrown into a group with 3 other white guys and 15 black guys. i wouldnt make an attempt to form a social group with the white guys any more or less than i would with the black guys.
> 
> I've been in that situation and race wasnt a factor at all.
> 
> ...



I would say it depends on how they are rather than their color. You gotta see past that given the situation. Put me in front of two groups: 3 white guys (or half mexican/half asians) who are into Eminem? Or 15 black guys who are like DrakkarTyrannis?



Actually, 15 DrakkarTyrannisisis would be quite scary


----------



## Cancer (Dec 31, 2008)

Drakkar, are you that guy from Dying Design?



JJ Rodriguez said:


> At least she didn't come in and say "Boy, where's that other coloured fella that works here?"
> 
> I hear a lot of racist jokes around here, but they're just jokes. I've never actually seen a lot of what you're talking about. I'm sure Canada is probably a bit more tolerant



I had an old man do that to me when I worked at the Apple Store Columbia, he was messing with me (he's great guy, I helped him a bunch of times), so we laughed it off. You should have seen the look of horror on the faces of the other bar patrons, it was as if a man in a pink tutu walked in and lit a bomb with a giant N-word on it. Too funny.


----------



## silentrage (Dec 31, 2008)

FortePenance said:


> You know a Chinese guy who's 6'2" and 180lb? Well fuck me sideways, I live in China and I've never seen a guy like that.




6'3 205lb here. 
What the hell are you doing in china?


----------



## errnestoo (Dec 31, 2008)

Nick said:


> I know what you mean but arent 'your people' every other american? (unless your passport doesnt say United States on it, in which case ignore this)
> 
> Racism is alive and well in the UK as well like has allready been stated its most prevelant in old people but id say more focused on Asian communities here.
> 
> ...




Oh dude I didn't mean my people in any sort of possessive sense...just my people as in, other puerto ricans. I dont really even hang around other puerto ricans, where i grew up the vast majority of metal/potheads where white kids, italian and irish. thats who most of my friends are...but when well to do white people marvel at how articulate and clean someone is, its usually because they're genuinely surprised someone that brown sounds all proper. Thats subtle racism man, its not anything worth getting really mad at, but you just tend to notice these things.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

Cancer said:


> Drakkar, are you that guy from Dying Design?



No I'm not. I'm Joe Satriani...I thought we already went over this 

Which reminds me..the race issue does get annoying in the small metal scene we have here as well.

Do you know how many times I've been asked if I like Sevendust, Suffocation, Stuck Mojo, God Forbid, etc? How many times I've heard "Wow, I've never known a black guy into black metal. How'd that happen?". Or how many times I've been asked if I know or if I'm related to some other black guy in a local metal band and various other questions. I usually don't mind the questions because they aren't really rude, I'm a rarity so people just want to figure it out, but it gets annoying to finish a show and have to watch a bunch of people execute such questions yet try to put them in a way that they're hoping won't piss me off. Let alone the gay thing which doesn't really get as many questions because "I don't act it" so people aren't sure if it's true or not, so they don't want to mention it. You get a little tired of being "the black gay guy in that black metal band", especially since none of those things are related to the music. I feel like keeping a printout with me of all the answers to the questions I usually get and before they even say the first word I'd just hand them one.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 31, 2008)

You need a T-shirt with an FAQ printed on it  Yeah, that would get annoying, I can imagine. Hell, anything outside the "norm" (which I can't believe there's a "norm" in metal, which is supposed to be about extremes and experimentation) gets a lot of questions. It's amazing how often my band gets asked what tuning our 7-strings are in.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 31, 2008)

I understand what you're saying, and I see the same things, even though I'm a white guy. A lot of white people are for some reason afraid to utter the word "black" in front of a black person, like simply describing the color of skin is going to make them a racist. I call it silent racism, they want to be P.C. and they want to try to I don't know...prove? to a black person that they're not a racist, but, treating blacks differently in the first place is nothing but silent racism to me.

Yes, a 6 foot tall 250 pound black guy is intimidating to some people, I think it comes from the image of the black gang-banger we're so used to seeing. I'll admit it, I have been uncomfortable driving through certain areas of Silver Spring because of that image in my head. It's a prejudice in all honesty. 

Personally I don't treat blacks any different, or at least I don't mean to if I ever do. When I'm talking to a black person, about another black person, I'm going to say "this black dude" or something to that effect. 

But, yeah, you're spot on man.


----------



## Regor (Dec 31, 2008)

You know what tho bro?... I LOVE black singers! I think black vocalists have such a great voice. Call it 'soulful' if you want, I just love the timbre of a black guy's voice in metal. Lajon and Howard (Sevendust & KSE for those who don't know) are awesome vocalists.


----------



## budda (Dec 31, 2008)

I grew up in a predominantly white community. 18 years. My girlfriend is white, my two best friends from here are white. My background is mostly Jamaican and Guyanese (look it up) with some other stuff mixed in as well. I heard some racism in school, someone's called one of my sisters the N-bomb, and my background has been joked about many times.

Thing is, when I was younger i would tell my friends that I was white - because as far as i was concerned, i was doing things that mostly white people do. Having grown up a bit since mid-highschool, I know what my heritage is and I like the fact that I am black.

however, we have a problem - some people just insist that i'm not black. i say "look at my skin, look at my heritage - honestly" but some people insist; and im not sure if they're joking or not.

I'm a bit afraid of big white guys, big black guys, big hispanic guys - i think its normal to be at least somewhat intimidated of someone who can probably break or kill you with relative ease. I'm not a huge guy, but i am built - still dont want to get the crap kicked out of me though.

and although my friends both in my hometown of 4200 in rural ontario and my friends in London (300K+ population), in the eyes of society I am seen as a black man. my grandparents and extended family understand this, my friends not so much.

I'm just glad that i dont see racism or anything usually directed towards me or people I'm with.


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 31, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So I noticed some things at work today and just figured I'd do a thread on it to get the thoughts of others. If this kind of thing isn't appropriate I apologize in advance, race issues seem to scare some mods in some places regardless of how harmless it is. These are just things that happen at least once a day to me.
> 
> I always get compliments by white customers who seem to be surprised that I can speak english. Most ask where I'm from, assuming I can't be a Baltimore native. There are other things said along those lines but that's always the opening question. Insulting yes, but you learn to just ignore it. They also love the fact that my pants stay on my ass and I don't have 53 gold teeth in my mouth. Yes..they let me know that often.
> 
> ...



ive noticed stuff like taht too, its really annoying(btw im white)ive noticed one time i reverse, i work at a grocery store and we have one black checker named irwin, this old black man looked at me, kept on walking, then went in irwins line haha(i had no people in line and irwin had one).

oh and your not to far from me, where do you work?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> ive noticed stuff like taht too, its really annoying(btw im white)ive noticed one time i reverse, i work at a grocery store and we have one black checker named irwin, this old black man looked at me, kept on walking, then went in irwins line haha(i had no people in line and irwin had one).
> 
> oh and your not to far from me, where do you work?



Owings mills. Homo...er..home depot


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 31, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Owings mills. Homo...er..home depot



gotcha haha, if im ever over that way ill ask for the big scary black man


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 31, 2008)

Homo Depot? Sounds like the worst store ever


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 31, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> No I'm not. I'm Joe Satriani...I thought we already went over this
> 
> Which reminds me..the race issue does get annoying in the small metal scene we have here as well.
> 
> Do you know how many times I've been asked if I like Sevendust, Suffocation, Stuck Mojo, God Forbid, etc? How many times I've heard "Wow, I've never known a black guy into black metal. How'd that happen?". Or how many times I've been asked if I know or if I'm related to some other black guy in a local metal band and various other questions. I usually don't mind the questions because they aren't really rude, I'm a rarity so people just want to figure it out, but it gets annoying to finish a show and have to watch a bunch of people execute such questions yet try to put them in a way that they're hoping won't piss me off. Let alone the gay thing which doesn't really get as many questions because "I don't act it" so people aren't sure if it's true or not, so they don't want to mention it. You get a little tired of being "the black gay guy in that black metal band", especially since none of those things are related to the music. I feel like keeping a printout with me of all the answers to the questions I usually get and before they even say the first word I'd just hand them one.




Dont worry, being a brown sikh im sure i get that much more than you.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Homo Depot? Sounds like the worst store ever



Tell me about it...you don't even want to go near the Screw section...


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 31, 2008)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Tell me about it...you don't even want to go near the Screw section...



There's a caulk joke here somewhere, I'm just not able to find it


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 31, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> There's a caulk joke here somewhere, I'm just not able to find it



Yes..before you ask. Black caulk comes in a larger size than white caulk


----------



## larry (Jan 1, 2009)

i can also relate. i AM half black and half fillipino-- talk about a racial paridox!!!
for 28 years i was told that my dad and the rest of 'the blacks' were in essence bad
and that if i were to misbehave, like any normal children do, i would be sent away
to my dad's place.

mind you, i had never known the man or anyone of my black family because, basically,
my grandmother disliked my father for being black and having slept with my mom. 
years and years later i get a call from out of nowhere and it's my dad. offcourse
we talk and i find out that he had been looking for me for years and they
even celebrated my birthdays.... but i was intentionally kept away. on top of that
i was usually made to feel different or even inferior by my fillipino relatives for being
black. through adolesence i was also 'shuned' by other black kids for speaking
properly and in some cases being lighter.

i'm sorry for the rant but i had to tell ya'll. i actually wanted to comment on the whole
'black guy in the metal scene' thing. for example: i get weird looks when people hear
'skinless' or 'dispised icon' pouring out of my sunroof in traffic-- although i do derive some
pleasure out of seeing it. but still we live in a modern society, you know???
another instance is the look of surprise on people's faces when we are setting up before 
a show and discover the black guy in 'sean jean's' is killin' it in front of some mesa cabs.

i should get a shirt that says "it's ok for black people to like metal" matter of fact, if i 
ever put out a solo album that'll be the title for it. 

conversely, i think that in the black community,
some people are pressured into the stereotype of metal being the devil's music or 
whatever, and it prevents other black people from giving it a listen. i get it all the time.
as soon as another black person finds out in conversation that i like metal and play
in a band, they immediately retort with something along the lines of "damn man you like
all that yellin' and hollarin' about kill ya mother kill ya mother!???" my only reply to that
is to give it a listen 'cause you might like it. most of the time i just keep that to myself
because of the general reaction i get... 

i do find alot of it funny though


----------



## Harry (Jan 1, 2009)

Being half Anglo/British/Australian, 1/4 Spanish and 1/4 Filipino, I've gotten a fair share of annoying comments and questions.
During high school, I would frequently be asked about my background, to the extent where it became incredibly tedious and frustrating.
I don't understand why kids cared so much about it, I mean, I never went around asking everyone else about their racial background unless I was actually their friend and cared to get to know them, but these people were just asking me for the sake of filling the time in their day, argh.

I once had some guy say "Woa man, you're the blackest guy I know that likes metal!".
I was just thinking "WTF", because one, I'm not even close to being black (my skin color is probably, kinda around that of Carlos Santana maybe, to give you an idea without having to post pics here) and two, what the fuck does my skin color have to do with my music taste?
I see my taste in music having come about by the way I was brought up and the fact I play guitar and my playing leans towards metal music because it's just what I loved playing, I mean, I'm pretty much just a Westernized guy just as any other, just happens my skin isn't "white".

Also, I've had one girl once say to me (she was a friend of mine) "Hey, I didn't even notice you had darker skin until you pointed it out" (meaning she seemingly believed I was "white")
Well, we did end up going out for a while, so hopefully she came to actually realize I had slightly darker skin than her
That was ridiculous quite frankly. I'm sorry, but if someone comes up to me, someone with proper color vision and says that to me, it's just WTF? really.
Okay, so I understand people try to not judge based on skin color, and if you don't judge me based on that, that's good. But that doesn't mean try to ignore what my skin color really is because you're free of racial prejudice.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 1, 2009)

Bah, I notice these subtle things all the time. Like every one else I ignore it but I keep a mental note of these people to prevent getting closer than a casual acquaintance, just cause I don't like that bullshit.

I remember at my last gig I was helping the guitarist from the other band move his amp and he called me Scandinavian. Now I am not Scandinavian, in fact my ancestry is Lithuanian, German, and Black Foot Indian, excuse me _Native American_, but that's not the point, I would much rather be called German or Lithuanian than that white guy, but that's because I study my ancestry and I am very proud of it. I was touched that he made an effort to guess my ancestry. Yeah I do refer to people dark skinned or light skinned but that's just how I am I don't care to be politically correct and all that bullshit.

Drakker I totally feel you about denying the whole culture by denying someone's race. But this one thing that happened in middle school, had to do these research posters on our ancestry. I chose to do my ancestors during Nazi Germany. Apparently one of the Jewish parents at the school was freaking out about the Nazi flag on my poster, so one of the administrators takes the flag off. Now I got pictures of children getting hung on there (yeah it was a pretty brutal poster, and I don't mean that in a good way), now I had an entire family parish in the holocaust, yet I had another ancestor who was a Nazi soldier that died on the frontline fighting for his country, yet the school has to be so fucking politically correct that they have to erase an image of the Nazi flag from our projects? Needless to say I'm still fucking pissed to this day. I would loved to have gone up that parent and said, "Look bitch they were my ancestors too, what makes you so fucking special?"

I think this subtle racism stems from trying hard to be politically correct, to the point where we intentionally deny one's culture. And about the metal scene. I've in a band with a black vocalist, a gay bassist, and the last bassist in my current band was black, and to be honest I never gave a rat fuck about it. I do hate the gay guy now but that's because I found out that he's a lying prick and a shitty friend. I noticed a lot of the subtle things with the black vocalist because he wore baggy pants, baggy shirt, and a cap on sideways, so people were always shocked when he said that he hated all rap and hip-hop and that he loved Cannibal Corpse and other death metal bands. He was a pretty shitty vocalist but he was just a great guy, I mean he would go out of his way to help people he barely knew, but you would never guess by looking at him.

I totally feel you guys about this. This bullshit isn't metal at all. I really want to encourage inter racial couples, why? Well this comedian put it better than anyone else I've heard, "We need to become one race, that way we can hate people for who they truly are." 

Oh and Happy New Year!  :dm666:


----------



## Luan (Jan 1, 2009)

Jason said:


> What I hate? The term "African-American"



I never understood that, it a shit term.


----------



## budda (Jan 1, 2009)

FoxZero said:


> "We need to become one race, that way we can hate people for who they truly are."


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2009)

silentrage said:


> 6'3 205lb here.
> What the hell are you doing in china?



Um because he is Chinese?


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 1, 2009)

Jason said:


> Um because he is Chinese?


 
I think it was more of why don't you see any tall chinese people in china rather than why are you in china?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yeah..I almost forgot..the latest thing. My store had holiday gift cards with various pictures and whatnot..and I noticed there was a card with a black person's hand pulling a bow loose on a wrapped gift, and the title above said "Git your christmas on". Mind you this is the ONLY card with a black person on it  I promptly complained to the manager and the cards were removed


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2009)

wow, i'd complain too. we had surviettes that my sister picked out because she claimed they had a black santa - it was just santa covered in soot but she wouldnt listen to me.

 the world is fucked up, my friend


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 15, 2009)

I remember that..they had those at my job last year..and those were pulled due to complaints. I don't know who does Home Depot marketing but they should be fired. The thing we had looked like some kind of crackhead, and of course they stood right next to the "normal" white santa which looked just fine.


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

It's the culture surrounding blacks. Everyone assumes you're a thug with a 9mm high on crack ready to kill someone. Ignore it. It's always nice to see a black person thats articulate. Someone who never succumbed to the culture that the media tries to push.


----------



## budda (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> It's the culture surrounding blacks. Everyone assumes you're a thug with a 9mm high on crack ready to kill someone. Ignore it. It's always nice to see a black person thats articulate. Someone who never succumbed to the culture that the media tries to push.




1. I'm *pretty damn sure* that ignoring it would perpetuate the problems we have concerning multiculturalism in developed countries.

2. You'll notice that many white and hispanic youth today embrace the gangster black culture - right down to the gangs and the guns and the drugs... it's not just the black people with their pants hanging off their asses that you need to be wary of.


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

budda said:


> 1. I'm *pretty damn sure* that ignoring it would perpetuate the problems we have concerning multiculturalism in developed countries.
> 
> 2. You'll notice that many white and hispanic youth today embrace the gangster black culture - right down to the gangs and the guns and the drugs... it's not just the black people with their pants hanging off their asses that you need to be wary of.



1. Multiculturalism is a problem. I was telling him to ignore what others think of him. It's not like African-Americas can today have their own nation. The cultures are mixing, and unfortunately at this time it seems there isn't much we can do about it. The Nazi's made an attempt, and look how popular that was. 2. I agree. However, this gangster probably has a higher percentage of blacks than others.


----------



## sami (Jan 15, 2009)

Check out what happened in my city bout a year and a half ago. This guy at a car sales placed this ad and pissed off the Hispanic Chamber of Commerce. And yes, he got fired.


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom, you're treading a fine line.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 15, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> cultures are mixing, and unfortunately at this time it seems there isn't much we can do about it. The Nazi's made an attempt, and look how popular that was. 2. I agree. However, this gangster probably has a higher percentage of blacks than others.



Jesus christ you're an asshole.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 15, 2009)

sami said:


> Check out what happened in my city bout a year and a half ago. This guy at a car sales placed this ad and pissed off the Hispanic Chamber of Commerce. And yes, he got fired.



Oh my god. Was that guy trying to get fired?


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2009)

In the US, I had a lot of black, hispanic, and Asian friends, and my best friend for the last 13 years is Native American. But, I never experienced any of the stuff you guys are talking about until I moved to Japan.

People are always surprised when I can speak Japanese, but I can't really blame them since the huge majority of the non-Japanese living in this country CAN'T speak Japanese. Sometimes when I'm annoyed and someone asks me if I can speak Japanese, I answer, "Nah, can't speak a damn lick o' it. Probably should get around to learning it" (in Japanese, obviously). If someone comments that my Japanese is really good, I sometimes say, "If it wasn't, I would be out of a job."

I'll be eating a meal with Japanese people and they'll say "You're pretty good with chopsticks" which really annoys me, so I'll smile and say, "You're pretty good with that spoon too" (or whatever utensil they have besides chopsticks). 

I've dated 4 Japanese girls by now and I've been dating my current girlfriend for about 3 and a half years. I mainly get looks from old people. Just yesterday we were riding the train and this old lady was glaring at me with a really unpleasant look on her face. I smiled and winked at her after she wouldn't stop doing it for a while.

In metal, they usually accept me, but when I've done e-mails with people when I was looking to start a band, we get along really well and they are almost always shocked when we meet and they find out I'm not Japanese. Normally, it's not a problem, but one time, I met this guy and he seemed seriously shocked and, despite our musical tastes matching up and us getting along through e-mails, he got really uncomfortable and never contacted me again. I saw him again randomly somewhere else and I said "Hi," but he just ignored me. When they'd say "I though you were Japanese!" I would usually say, "Uh, I said my name was Eric. Have you ever met a Japanese named Eric?" and they always replied, "I thought that was some kind of nickname or something."

I also work at a Japanese video game company where 98&#37; of the employees are Japanese and the majority of the employees who aren't Japanese are from South Korea, China, Taiwan, or some other East Asian country. My co-workers generally just stop for a moment, kinda surprised that I'm not Japanese, and then just automatically treat me as if I'm Japanese, because if I'm doing a job that a Japanese person would normally be doing, I have to be able to understand what they're saying.

Most of my Japanese friends don't even think of me as an American. An American band was touring Japan and I ran into one of the guitarists when I was with my band and I started talking to him in English. After he left, the guitarist in my band said, "I forgot that you weren't Japanese." I said, "But all of my lyrics are in English." and he said, "Yeah, but that's different."

I've had more positive experiences than bad ones, but I'm really forgiving of people who treat me ignorantly.



DDDorian said:


> Wisdom, you're treading a fine line.



Just ban him. He hasn't made a single post since he joined that isn't spewing hatred or trying to start a fight.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

Naren said:


> Just ban him. He hasn't made a single post since he joined that isn't spewing hatred or trying to start a fight.



+1 ad infinitum


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 16, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Wisdom, you're treading a fine line.



Sorry, I can see how you would think that means I'm promoting Nazism. I was meaning to say that when someone tried to do something to solve the problem, they had to get their hands dirty, and everyone looks down upon it. I think the Nazi's really fucked up with their policies against minorities.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Who said it was a problem in the first place?


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 16, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> Sorry, I can see how you would think that means I'm promoting Nazism. I was meaning to say that when someone tried to do something to solve the problem, they had to get their hands dirty, and everyone looks down upon it. I think the Nazi's really fucked up with their policies against minorities.



People don't look down on the holocaust for being a messy means to an end, they look down upon it because it was largely-unprovoked genocide. 

I do understand the point you kinda-sorta-not really tried to make, but most people seem to believe there are bigger problems facing American society than ebonics and bling, and not just because those things are lazy stereotypes (yknow, the sort of stereotypes this thread was created to bitch about).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Wisdom, you're treading a fine line.



Ban him, just take a look at his rep, i dont think he's said a single constructive thing since he joined.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish this thread was "Things you notice as a little black guy", it'd be more intriguing.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


>



Gary coleman ftw.

I just got a banner ad on the top of the page saying "interracial romance" you have 6 messages waiting


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2009)

Naren said:


> Just ban him. He hasn't made a single post since he joined that isn't spewing hatred or trying to start a fight.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

My girlfriend has this cool coworker who's also a guitarist (blues guy) but he's black. 

She says whenever they go eat anywhere, he gets his food last. I asked him and he confirmed it. 

That really sucks and is infuriating .


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who said it was a problem in the first place?



Multiculturalism destroys diversity 

Immigration And Social Disintegration 
However, I do think we have a few problems that take higher priority as of now.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 16, 2009)

Having a look at the above site's 'about' pages:

Corrupt: Remaking Modern Society (Via Holistic Immanent Transcendence & The Science of Nihilist Zen)

About American Renaissance

Seig, and indeed, Heil....


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know about the first site, but the second just looks like a site for a bunch of bigots. Take this poster for example:







How in the hell would having more than one culture be a weakness? How the bloody fuck can having more than one culture destroy diversity? How would you be MORE diverse, by having one culture? 

The very premise is just retarded. I don't have time to read through thoroughly, I'm hoping someone smarter than me does and can tear it to shreds because those sites don't look like very good resources.

And what would they propose, segregation, or not letting anyone immigrate? Sounds pretty damn racist to me


----------



## hairychris (Jan 16, 2009)

As I thought in another thread, Wisdom's channelling Varg...


----------



## Naren (Jan 16, 2009)

hairychris said:


> As I thought in another thread, Wisdom's channelling Varg...



and Hitler...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

Naren said:


> and Hitler...



And bansauce...cause its what hes going to get..


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't know about the first site, but the second just looks like a site for a bunch of bigots. Take this poster for example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If cultures do not assimilate, the society fails as it is doing so now. 

Banned for what, expressing an opinion? I find a lot of people here are quite a bit immature. The point is to learn, not stone everyone that tells you everything in your bubble is not true.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

So you're saying immigrants into the US (or any country) should have their culture stripped away for the greater good? Should Muslim immigrants be made to eat MacDonalds and drink beer?

Why should people lose their right to their cultural identity? Look at Canada, we have the frenchies in Quebec and we're doing just fine.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So you're saying immigrants into the US (or any country) should have their culture stripped away for the greater good? Should Muslim immigrants be made to eat MacDonalds and drink beer?
> 
> Why should people lose their right to their cultural identity? Look at Canada, we have the frenchies in Quebec and we're doing just fine. *We also have pantysniffing zombies in new brunswick and they dont hurt nobody!*



fixed.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

And looks like someone brought down the ban hammer  I'd like to know which post it was that finally did it  But now that this thread has been de-railed I doubt it's going to stay open much longer.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> If cultures do not assimilate, the society fails as it is doing so now.
> 
> Banned for what, expressing an opinion? I find a lot of people here are quite a bit immature. The point is to learn, not stone everyone that tells you everything in your bubble is not true.




I realise you've been banned, but you piss me off so much im going to reply anyway.

Rome didnt have cultural diversity. They destroyed other cultures, and any that 'became' a part of it, their own individuality was lost to the Roman machine.

England, the Elizabethan era. The Spanish armada, the greatest navy the world has ever seen. Destroyed. Spains power lost. They too didnt suffer other religions, beliefs or societies. They destroyed entire nations for their own greed.

The Crusades, all of them. Europe decimated the middle-east after one nation pretty much united _all_ of Europe against them. They didnt 'let other cultures in', but they failed all the same.

Germany. They tried the same thing. Nuff said.

My point in all this? You. Are. A. Retard.

Cultural diversity does not destroy countries. It unites them, makes them stronger. Cultural bigotry and racist ideologies are what tears nations apart, coupled with stupid decision making due to narrow minded and stupid thought processes.

You want no cultural diversity? Try it, see how long you last before someone with a shotgun shows you what _they _think...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 16, 2009)

Now that we're done with that halftime show...ONTO THE TOPIC!!

Another thing I've noticed, and it's been confirmed with all the other cashiers...the majority of white customers will NOT put money directly into your hand, rather set it on the table..sometimes even with your hand out. Customers from other countries, native ethnicities, etc...they all will put the money in your hand with few exceptions, but white customers, older ones as the young ones don't do it, will avoid it, yet expect for the change to be put into their hand.

Now depending on the person, the intent behind it, etc I either just pick up the money and not say anything yet return the favor when they want their change back, extend my hand and wait for them to develop sense, ask them to hand me the money, or just do nothing. It all depends on the situation, but I always found that strange.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

If a hand is extended, I put the money into the hand. If I'm buying cigars/smokes/something behind the cash and they go fishing for it, I put the money on the counter as I usually know how much it is, and they're not there to take the money. I always hold my hand out for change. Sometimes, if the cashier is hot, I'll touch her hand in a creepy manor, then fantasize about them later.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now that we're done with that halftime show...ONTO THE TOPIC!!
> 
> Another thing I've noticed, and it's been confirmed with all the other cashiers...the majority of white customers will NOT put money directly into your hand, rather set it on the table..sometimes even with your hand out. Customers from other countries, native ethnicities, etc...they all will put the money in your hand with few exceptions, but white customers, older ones as the young ones don't do it, will avoid it, yet expect for the change to be put into their hand.
> 
> Now depending on the person, the intent behind it, etc I either just pick up the money and not say anything yet return the favor when they want their change back, extend my hand and wait for them to develop sense, ask them to hand me the money, or just do nothing. It all depends on the situation, but I always found that strange.



TBH tho dude, that happens to me too. I call it "Rich scum syndrome", cos for me its only the snotty assholes who do it... dont want to catch a disease from the common folk or nothin...


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> TBH tho dude, that happens to me too. I call it "Rich scum syndrome", cos for me its only the snotty assholes who do it... dont want to catch a disease from the common folk or nothin...



I do vaguely remember that happening to me, I've been out of a job for too long  , quite frankly I never thought of it. I was always way too spaced out while behind the counter 

I just always thought, "Why the fuck don't they just put it in my hand?" but I'll forget about it a split second later and go back to dreaming about Slayer concerts and pretending to straighten cigarettes. I do remember though that I would also put the change on the counter just mindlessly imitating them. I was usually pretty nice and chatty with my customers, but sometimes I was just a damned zombie


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 16, 2009)

Now normally I don't care just because to respond to it takes a long time, and I've mastered the art of the 20 second transaction because I hate customers and I want them out of my personal space as quickly as possible...however for special people I make exceptions. I once had a customer scoot my hand out of the way, put the money on the counter, and tap it for me to pick it up. She had the nerve to actually hold out her hand for the change. It was promptly scooted away, the change and receipt was placed on the counter and tapped for her to pick it up. And while she stood there in a stupor I went on to the next person in line.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now normally I don't care just because to respond to it takes a long time, and I've mastered the art of the 20 second transaction because I hate customers and I want them out of my personal space as quickly as possible...however for special people I make exceptions. I once had a customer scoot my hand out of the way, put the money on the counter, and tap it for me to pick it up. She had the nerve to actually hold out her hand for the change. It was promptly scooted away, the change and receipt was placed on the counter and tapped for her to pick it up. And while she stood there in a stupor I went on to the next person in line.



One of my (ex) managers at the liquor store i worked at went one step further and... you know... _threw a case of beer at them_... Needless to say, his career ended right there. Can't say i blame him though.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 16, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> One of my (ex) managers at the liquor store i worked at went one step further and... you know... _threw a case of beer at them_... Needless to say, his career ended right there. Can't say i blame him though.



Check the thread from a while back about my bad day..I beat the shit out of a customer so bad I broke the scan gun I used to knock his teeth out with. Then again he was harrassing me and spat on me..so yeah it wasn't over a small thing. And I still have my job..with a raise no less. Ladies and Gentlemen..I give you a win.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Check the thread from a while back about my bad day..I beat the shit out of a customer so bad I broke the scan gun I used to knock his teeth out with. Then again he was harrassing me and spat on me..so yeah it wasn't over a small thing. And I still have my job..with a raise no less. Ladies and Gentlemen..I give you a win.



win


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Check the thread from a while back about my bad day..I beat the shit out of a customer so bad I broke the scan gun I used to knock his teeth out with. Then again he was harrassing me and spat on me..so yeah it wasn't over a small thing. And I still have my job..with a raise no less. Ladies and Gentlemen..I give you a win.



And you're saying you don't think your customers should be afraid of the big black man?


----------



## Naren (Jan 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now that we're done with that halftime show...ONTO THE TOPIC!!
> 
> Another thing I've noticed, and it's been confirmed with all the other cashiers...the majority of white customers will NOT put money directly into your hand, rather set it on the table..sometimes even with your hand out. Customers from other countries, native ethnicities, etc...they all will put the money in your hand with few exceptions, but white customers, older ones as the young ones don't do it, will avoid it, yet expect for the change to be put into their hand.
> 
> Now depending on the person, the intent behind it, etc I either just pick up the money and not say anything yet return the favor when they want their change back, extend my hand and wait for them to develop sense, ask them to hand me the money, or just do nothing. It all depends on the situation, but I always found that strange.



That depends on the country. For example, in Japan where I live, you're supposed to put it on the counter (it's just the way it's done). They even have money trays to put your money at most places. However, they do return the money to your hand with their own hands, but they try not to make physical contact with your skin.

Buttttt... if they're scooting your hand out of the way, putting the money on the table, and tapping their fingers, then they are just assholes. 

When I'm in the US, if the person's hand is out, I put it in their hand. If their hand isn't out, I put it on the counter. It just makes sense.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2009)

I hate it when people give me money in my hands all at once when they give me my change, it's much more difficult to manage it. You know the bills with change on top of it, I have to fumble around with it in order to get it in my wallet without spilling everywhere. Just give me the bill first, wait a second, then the coins and the problem is solved!!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> And you're saying you don't think your customers should be afraid of the big black man?



Only the stupid customers need to be afraid.....


----------



## CatPancakes (Jan 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Now normally I don't care just because to respond to it takes a long time, and I've mastered the art of the 20 second transaction because I hate customers and I want them out of my personal space as quickly as possible...however for special people I make exceptions. I once had a customer scoot my hand out of the way, put the money on the counter, and tap it for me to pick it up. She had the nerve to actually hold out her hand for the change. It was promptly scooted away, the change and receipt was placed on the counter and tapped for her to pick it up. And while she stood there in a stupor I went on to the next person in line.



if they refuse to touch my hand handing me money, i make sure i tough their hand giving them change


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Only the stupid customers need to be afraid.....



that's probably a lot of customers then *sigh*


----------



## sami (Jan 19, 2009)

^ right?



JJ Rodriguez said:


> And you're saying you don't think your customers should be afraid of the big black man?


----------



## pailien (Jan 19, 2009)

My freind, I will share just a little something with you and you can take it or leave it because each man must walk his own path. I am both Black and Hispanic and although I am an American citizen I don't consider myself African American because I'm from South America originally, Brazil to be exact. I have lived in several different countries and have lived amongst a multitude of cultures and races and I have found one thing to be a constant, things go so much smoother if you just don't give a fuck. 

When you get up in the morning and look in the mirror the only one you will see there facing you will be yourself, for the rest of your life ergo, the only man you will ever have to appease will be the one in the mirror and if you cn live with yourself then who gives a flying fuck what anyone else's proclivities are concerning your ethnic background.

I'll give you a case example; I was born in the tropics and my father was a Capoeria Meistre back home but a CQB instructor fro the US military so I was basically a military brat until I was about 10 years old. I lived in South America, Northern Africa, Southeast Asia and a few countries in the mediterranean. Then........my mother forced me to move in with her.......in Buffalo,NY........yeah............Buffalo is one of the most segregated cities in the northeast next to Boston,MA so coming here both excessively ethnic and a bit more cultured than most kids my age at the time was not exactly engratiating me with the locals. On top of that I had a best friend across the street who introduced me to METAL and in the late 80's early 90's that was unheard of outside of a predominately White fanbase. If I sat here and told you the horror stories on the road with my old band you would literally shit a full stack. Don't get me wrong, there were and still are a shitload of cool motherfuckers I have met over the years from all walks of life and I'm still really good friends with a lot of people who didn't feed into all the negativity. Hell, the guys from Cannibal Corpse are still some of my closest friends and have been since we started doing shows together back in the late 80's(If you watch the Centuies of Torment DVD I'm the big Brazilian guy in the Buffalo interviews.....duh). The one thing that has gotten me by all these years is to just not care. Sure I used to get insulted and believe me there were always people afraid of me(it's actually worse in that regard now because I'm 6'6",250 pounds and a nationaly ranked kickboxer)but I've found that more you treat their insulting behavior like a joke the more you are to likely make them feel stupid for their efforts. I'm a pretty jovial guy so it's pretty hard for people to stay afraid long around me........unless they really, really want to.......and then.......well,like I said......in the immortal words of anyone who has ever directed a porno film,"Lights,Camera,Fuck Em'!!"

Ok, I'm done ranting........sorry.....no Capuccino yet


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 19, 2009)

^ You like to use "........" alot


----------



## winterlover (Jan 20, 2009)

Wisdom said:


> It's the culture surrounding blacks. Everyone assumes you're a thug with a 9mm high on crack ready to kill someone. Ignore it. It's always nice to see a black person thats articulate. Someone who never succumbed to the culture that the media tries to push.



they did that to themselves with the invention of rap.
you have to be a killa or a thug to have respect


----------



## arktan (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> they did that to themselves with the invention of rap.
> you have to be a killa or a thug to have respect



That's a very nice way of dealing with your own prejudices, mate.
Just blame them and the problem doesn't tangent you...


----------



## pailien (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> they did that to themselves with the invention of rap.
> you have to be a killa or a thug to have respect


 
Easily two of the dumbest statements I've read today, then again the day is still young.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> they did that to themselves with the invention of rap.
> you have to be a killa or a thug to have respect



I always enjoy when a non black person speaks on things they don't really know much about. Rap actually just started as party music..then went on to talk about inner city life which no one talked about. From there the "gangster" attitude became played up more because it made crossover money..what's that mean? As it got more and more popular, the music was getting the "white money" as well, money from the suburban white kids who weren't helping fund rappers at the time, hence whiggers and whatnot and it took rap from just being a "black thing" to being an overall generational thing. Rap has become about getting money solely, and since it's widely popular since the crossover of the genre the rappers tend to make what everyone wants to hear. So it's not just black people because a lot of us don't care for the crap that's out now. It's for idiots and children both white and black. Mind you this is GANGSTER RAP..there is a difference. By your standards I suppose TLC, Bone Thugs, NWA, The Sugar Hill Gang, Wu Tang Clan, Missy Elliot, Kanye West, and Run DMC are all the same?

So maybe, just maybe you should look into the history of genres of music before making idiotic statements..Afterall I'm sure you'd say Black Metal is more than idiotic pseudo satanic kids in panda makeup and gay men's fetish leather, yet others who know nothing about the music would just assume that. But knowing more keeps you from making idiotic statements.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 20, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Afterall I'm sure you'd say Black Metal is more than idiotic pseudo satanic kids in panda makeup and gay men's fetish leather, yet others who know nothing about the music would just assume that. But knowing more keeps you from making idiotic statements.



Oddly enough....


----------



## Tiger (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> they did that to themselves with the invention of rap.
> you have to be a killa or a thug to have respect



You probably do not need to post here any more.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I always enjoy when a non black person speaks on things they don't really know much about. Rap actually just started as party music..then went on to talk about inner city life which no one talked about. From there the "gangster" attitude became played up more because it made crossover money..what's that mean? As it got more and more popular, the music was getting the "white money" as well, money from the suburban white kids who weren't helping fund rappers at the time, hence whiggers and whatnot and it took rap from just being a "black thing" to being an overall generational thing. Rap has become about getting money solely, and since it's widely popular since the crossover of the genre the rappers tend to make what everyone wants to hear. So it's not just black people because a lot of us don't care for the crap that's out now. It's for idiots and children both white and black. Mind you this is GANGSTER RAP..there is a difference. By your standards I suppose TLC, Bone Thugs, NWA, The Sugar Hill Gang, Wu Tang Clan, Missy Elliot, Kanye West, and Run DMC are all the same?
> 
> So maybe, just maybe you should look into the history of genres of music before making idiotic statements..Afterall I'm sure you'd say Black Metal is more than idiotic pseudo satanic kids in panda makeup and gay men's fetish leather, yet others who know nothing about the music would just assume that. But knowing more keeps you from making idiotic statements.



The thing about more white people buying rap music than blacks is actually true. A friend of mine showed it to me when we were in 6th grade and i was like "Zomg RLY?!?!?"


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> they did that to themselves with the invention of rap.
> you have to be a killa or a thug to have respect



You're a fucking moron. Shape or get the fuck off the forum.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

One more thing, don't shit on him now because he's actually usually a pretty cool guy and probably didn't mean to sound like that


----------



## budda (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah well he made a dumbass comment and got it handed to him for it.

if he makes a smarter comment, lo and behold he probably wont get a negative reaction.

and pailien, thanks for that initial post.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 20, 2009)

Tiger said:


> You probably do not need to post here any more.



right, that's why i have like four hundred something more posts than you, uh huh, stfu.

i'm probably one of the least racists people on the planet. i live in fucking new orleans, i prolly have more close african american friends than most people here. i like certain rap music, but hate r&b. regge too, only bob marley is cool. gangsta rap as it's known is the only thing i can tolerate (ex: bg, c murder, old cash money, etc) that scene is well known, uptown is well known. i couldn't be what you say or think i am. 

what i said was not an ignorant "white person" statement. those who hustled and sold drugs had money and were icons to kids, and were thought almost as idols, there way to get their family out of the hood. 

i'm a pretty cool fucking guy, straight forward ass sometimes or not


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

winterlover said:


> i'm a pretty cool fucking guy, straight forward ass sometimes or not





I told you guys he wasn't assinine. At least he didn't get banned for it before he could say anything unlike me.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 20, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> So maybe, just maybe you should look into the history of genres of music before making idiotic statements..Afterall I'm sure you'd say Black Metal is more than idiotic pseudo satanic kids in panda makeup and gay men's fetish leather, yet others who know nothing about the music would just assume that. But knowing more keeps you from making idiotic statements.



yeah, nice job, i didn't insult rap. you did insult black metal even in your guise of hypothetical and "quote un quote honorable statement. 





Stealthtastic said:


> I told you guys he wasn't assinine. At least he didn't get banned for it before he could say anything unlike me.



ty dude


----------



## sami (Jan 20, 2009)

Dude...



winterlover said:


> (to Drakkar)
> yeah, nice job, i didn't insult rap. you did insult black metal even in your guise of hypothetical and "quote un quote honorable statement.



You didn't read his words right. Read that sentence again.



winterlover said:


> (to Tiger) right, that's why i have like four hundred something more posts than you, uh huh, stfu.



ePenis threat fail.



C'mon man, wise up a little.


----------



## Naren (Jan 21, 2009)

winterlover said:


> yeah, nice job, i didn't insult rap. you did insult black metal even in your guise of hypothetical and "quote un quote honorable statement.



If he is insulting black metal, then he has a right, seeing as he's been playing in black metal bands for a pretty long time. 

And, regardless of how you meant it, your first post did come off as racist.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2009)

^ yeah no doubt it came off as racist but very few people are actually genuine about it and i doubt winter is one.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 21, 2009)

I only know one person who is a genuine racist, and oddly the dude voted for Obama. Quite strange, but he cares more about his country than his own bigotry 

Oh and the dude's family so I can't exactly dissociate from him because of it, but don't think I'm afraid to tell anyone to stfu.


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2009)

Joking about racism is a great way to pretend you're not. If you make racist jokes all the time and then claim that you aren't one, the evidence is kinda pointing to the contrary.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2009)

budda said:


> Joking about racism is a great way to pretend you're not. If you make racist jokes all the time and then claim that you aren't one, the evidence is kinda pointing to the contrary.



Or not, an asian friend of mine always makes brown people/white people etc.. jokes and is definatly not a racist.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 21, 2009)

Not entirely true..I know a few people who often make a lot of "off" jokes about a lot of things, I'm one of them, but it's just a certain sense of humor. Doesn't make you a racist, sexist, etc.


----------



## FoxZero (Jan 21, 2009)

budda said:


> Joking about racism is a great way to pretend you're not. If you make racist jokes all the time and then claim that you aren't one, the evidence is kinda pointing to the contrary.



Disagree. I gotta friend always making jokes like that, and some people take him way too seriously.

However, one of his best friends his black and his longest lasting girlfriend was black so I guess he's one hell of a racist.


----------



## kung_fu (Jan 21, 2009)

With regards to racist jokes, my friends and i will make them at eachother's expense but it is done in a more ironic way. Sort of "Ha, racism, in this day in age?" If there is no hate behind it, a good joke is a good joke. Remember, comedy is about poking fun, not poking hate.


----------



## budda (Jan 21, 2009)

There's the occasional joke, but im sure you guys have met the person who walks close to the line of "haha" and "wait..."


----------



## sami (Jan 23, 2009)

^ by then, you know that they really meant to cross it. The feeling of being to close to the line in this manner is the same as driving with a buzz while not calling it drunk driving.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2009)

I make racist jokes all the time to friends. I make them about any race, even white people. I will joke about anything. Nothing is off limits  If people can't handle my sense of humour, then fuck them. There is a line however, it's not like I'm going to walk up to some random black dude and tell the most racist joke I know, that would just be stupid, and an easy way to get a punch.


----------



## silentrage (Jan 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I make racist jokes all the time to friends. I make them about any race, even white people. I will joke about anything. Nothing is off limits  If people can't handle my sense of humour, then fuck them. There is a line however, it's not like I'm going to walk up to some random black dude and tell the most racist joke I know, that would just be stupid, and an easy way to get a punch.


I bet you like telling pedophile and molestation jokes at church.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2009)

Joke's on you, I don't go to church obviously


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Joke's on you, I don't go to church obviously



...An opportunity missed. I'm disappointed in you, JJ...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2009)

Who needs to tell pedophile and molestation jokes at church? Jokes are only funny when they're fictional


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Who needs to tell pedophile and molestation jokes at church? Jokes are only funny when they're fictional


----------



## mustang-monk (Jan 24, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I had a customer ask me for another employee that worked there. She didn't know his name and tried describing him, using everything she could (which was still vague), gave me his name (Which was mike, but we have two Mikes in that department), all this without mentioning his race. I listened for it, figuring she'd either avoid it or run out of meaningless description. Finally I had to ask if he was white or black and she acted as if she hadn't really noticed. How could you not? C'mon now. It's not offensive to describe someone as "white" or "black". I swear I won't call the NAACP..this time... People try not to say the word "black" and some actually whisper it when speaking to me. I believe they think if they say it loudly, the other blacks will think I'm being attacked, triggering the instinct to protect the pack and they'll be mauled. I dunno



when customers ask for any of the muslim people working with me they usually beat around the bush for ages and then say something completely racist, or stupid.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 24, 2009)

^ It just reminds me just how much i _love_ people...

/sarcasm


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 25, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm often requested by the, of course white, Loss Prevention (makeshift security) guys to approach a customer who may be stealing, because of course they won't. Mind you, this isn't my job and I'm not supposed to, yet I'm a 6'+ 250+lb black guy, so that's good enough. I thought it was just coincidence, yet they ask me all the time, or other guys who work there who fit that description..NEVER anyone under 6'...NEVER anyone white. And if they can't get us to do it? The thief never gets approached. Apparently nothing intimidates like a large black man, what would that store do without us?
> 
> The old black customers. Why's that? Because as it was explained "we don't want to intimidate or make the...other...customers feel uncomfortable". In other words I frighten old white people and they don't want to go down aisles with me because I just may kill them for crack money or whatever it is they think I'm after.



The first paragraph: Is there anyone else as big as you working there? 'Cause a big guy (regardless of race) would make me put anything I was stealing back. If there are others working that are equally as big as you, or bigger but not black... I'd just tell them to do their own job, I guess 

The second: Dude, that's not cool. You're going to scare the customers because you're a big black dude? God I hate people who actually think this...

About the whole "people won't say black/white" thing, that would tick me off. It's not (or atleast shouldn't) offend anyone. It'd be different if you were using the N word, but it's just the skins natural color for fucks sake. I'm not going to get offended if someone calls me a "white" guy, even though I'm not technically white.


----------

